# MK1 Focus RS



## LewisRSCosworth (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't think I posted this up so here you go, Copied from the RSOC forum

Matt came down to mine at the weekend as he wanted his Focus ready for central day, but we know it will be looking much diffrent by this weekend. theres loads of pictures so i will post the best ones.
if any more are wanted i will post more :thumbsup:




















































At Work :thumbsup:




























And the verdit is


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice
Lovely car and in my opinion the best colour of RS:thumb:


----------



## LewisRSCosworth (Dec 4, 2012)

Thankyou guys  car belongs to a friend of mine, it's up for sale though.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## LewisRSCosworth (Dec 4, 2012)

Cheers mate


----------



## w3lshboyo (Mar 6, 2011)

i do like the mk1 rs good work mate


----------



## LewisRSCosworth (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks buddy


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

Good result. Great colour.


----------



## kingster92 (Dec 5, 2012)

Good job man nice car 2


----------



## LewisRSCosworth (Dec 4, 2012)

Cheers guys


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Needs tyre dressing:thumb:


----------



## LewisRSCosworth (Dec 4, 2012)

Always some eagle eyed person  I had only just started and never done a proper job other then on my dads motor. I didn't have much gear and I want to halfords the day before


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Great job... You look like the Proclaimers!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

where is this car based?


----------



## LewisRSCosworth (Dec 4, 2012)

Tricky Red said:


> Great job... You look like the Proclaimers!


We get that a lot :wall:


B17BLG said:


> where is this car based?


Matlock in Derbyshire mate


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

LewisRSCosworth said:


> Always some eagle eyed person  I had only just started and never done a proper job other then on my dads motor. I didn't have much gear and I want to halfords the day before


Lol tyre dressing is my soft spot , I've got way too much

Megs endurance is available at halfords if you don't fancy buying online , and it's up there in the top 10 

Get the gel type not spray it's better 😃

Keep up the good work


----------



## LewisRSCosworth (Dec 4, 2012)

Cheers mate  how much is it there? Megs applicator aswell?


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

LewisRSCosworth said:


> Cheers mate  how much is it there? Megs applicator aswell?


Probably around a tenner for the gel and I think the meguiars applicator is around £7 .. Although a standard foam applicator or a paint brush will do the trick 

Make sure the tyres are dry before you put it on

John


----------



## badbox (Dec 5, 2012)

Lovely mk1 rs focus such a great car


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice, the colour is the best going :thumb:


----------



## mad3lin (Jan 9, 2012)

Very nice car and result.


----------

